# 92A1 metal guide rod



## mildot22 (Dec 15, 2012)

Afternoon

On to next thing to address.

92A1 with plastic guide rod. What specific Beretta metal guide rod will work in my 92A1? Part number would be nice if possible. 

If I use a Beretta metal guide rod it looks like I will need to either re-use the original front bushing or another bushing. Can I re-use my current spring & bushing of will I need new/different?

I realize there are a few aftermarket made guide rods & even captive guide rod/springs (I have found those online) but I would really like to stay with Beretta parts if possible & would like to NOT have a captive spring as I shoot some heavy loads at times but practice on my home range with light (low noise subsonic) to appease my neighbors. (be nice to swap in different recoil springs)


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

A regular 92 metal guide rod will work, but you need the bushing......you can use different weight springs....I don't know why, and I could be wrong, but I think they are not available from Beretta right now...nothing wrong with aftermarket.......I replace the guide rods and springs on my 96's with Wolff rods and springs,,,they are quality stainless........Wolff, Brownells, Midwayusa, Steve Bedair...they all make or sell them. I know my 96's have a 13lb. standard 13 lb. spring, and I change them to 15lb. for heavier loads.


----------



## mildot22 (Dec 15, 2012)

Afternoon berettabone

Thanks, I do understand that I need a bushing as the hole in the slide is definitely larger than any of the guide rods. What I don't understand is why I can't use the existing bushing from my factory 92A1 plastic guide rod. 

I can't seem to find any data on the bushing I need. Is there a size difference between my factory 92A1 bushing & the one for the 90-two?


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

I believe that you can.


mildot22 said:


> Afternoon berettabone
> 
> Thanks, I do understand that I need a bushing as the hole in the slide is definitely larger than any of the guide rods. What I don't understand is why I can't use the existing bushing from my factory 92A1 plastic guide rod.
> 
> I can't seem to find any data on the bushing I need. Is there a size difference between my factory 92A1 bushing & the one for the 90-two?


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

If you send a pm to Denner, he may know some answers to your questions.


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

Or, Shipwreck....


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

92a1 springco recoil reducer - YouTube


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

denner said:


> 92a1 springco recoil reducer - YouTube


or you can go this route:

You can also use a regular metal Guide Rod and Recoil Spring from a 92FS "Full size",

but you MUST use the Recoil Spring Guide Rod Washer from the DASH 2.

Part #39 from Brownells on the schematic.

90-Two | World's Largest Supplier of Firearm Accessories, Gun Parts and Gunsmithing Tools - BROWNELLS

$3.44 USD


----------



## mildot22 (Dec 15, 2012)

Morning berettabone

Thanks, so you are saying I positively can't use the bushing & guide rod from my existing 92A1? 

I wonder what makes the 90-two bushing different, or why I can't use the bushing from my existing guide rod. 

Same with needing the 92 FS spring, why won't my current spring work? What is different?


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

See above posting from Denner...most stainless guide rods are a smidge larger in diameter than the plastic ones.....I have never seen a 92a1 spring or guide rod, so I can't help you there.........don't ask me why Beretta makes it so difficult.....as far as I know, currently, they are not making anything different for the 92a1.....but I wouldn't be so stuck on using every part...it is what it is. If I were you, I would go with the suggestion of using the 92fs full size with the 90-2 washer...you can always save your parts, to put back to original if necessary. That way, you can use different weight springs.


----------



## mildot22 (Dec 15, 2012)

Some follow up-- mainly for future readers searching "guide rod" on the 92A1.

I ordered ( and received) a NON captive stainless steel 92A1 guide rod from Steve Bedair. It fits good & works good with my stock 92A1 bushing & spring.


----------



## sigguyp226 (Dec 26, 2012)

Check out Stainless Steel Guide Rods - Sig Glock Beretta SS Guide Rods I got one for my 92 and its like night and day over the stock flimsy plastic one.very nice fit and finsh And they had fast shipping


----------



## gunner (Apr 5, 2014)

Ssguiderods.com has the Beretta 92A1 and the 96A1


----------



## JJay03 (Jun 23, 2014)

I got a SS 92fs guide rod from steve bedair and a wolff spring and it seems to work fine in my 92A1. Why would I need the bushing? The wolf spring does seem a bit stiffer tho.


----------

